# Non-system disk or disk error



## judie200 (May 17, 2005)

*When i turn my computer on it says that there is a non-sytem disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready. What disk would it be talking about.*


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Check that you don't have a floppy disk, CD, or DVD in any drives - it may be trying to boot from a removable disk.


----------



## judie200 (May 17, 2005)

*Non-disk*



Indoril Nerevar said:


> Check that you don't have a floppy disk, CD, or DVD in any drives - it may be trying to boot from a removable disk.


We have checked it there are no disks in any drives.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

have you changed anything in the bios lately ?


----------



## judie200 (May 17, 2005)

We just got the pc anddon't really know anything about it.We got it 2 days ago.That message i'm talking about at the top is the first thing to come up after the number of kbs left.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check if you can see the hard drive listed in the bios


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

To get into the BIOS, keep hitting the Delete key as soon as you turn the system on. After a few seconds, a blue menu screen will come up - that's the BIOS. The first page (or menu option) should show all the drives in the system - make sure the hard drive is listed there.


----------

